# Anyone use, or has seen the Burton Basic Knee pads?



## geej316 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the Burton knee pads. They fit well but they bunched up behind my knee as the day went on. 

I made the switch to the G-Form knee pads. The material is thinner all the way around the back and bunches less than the Burtons.

The G-Form is a bit more than the Burton knee pads, but for comfort and protection, I would go G-Form.

I also have the Freebird bib pants and either knee pads were stealthy under my snug bib.


----------

